# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Μετάφραση από Ελληνικά σε Γερμανικά

## diamadiss

Καλησπέρα,
Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος/κάποια να μου μεταφράσει το παρακάτω (και την απάντηση που θα μου σταλεί αφού στείλω το παρακάτω) στα Γερμανικά;

------------------------------------
Γεια σας,
Θα ήθελα να αγοράσω αυτό το κολαρο-σωλήνα νερού. Ποιο είναι το κόστος με οικονομική αποστολή για Ελλάδα; Ευχαριστώ.
------------------------------------

----------


## el greco 1

αν του το γραψεις αγγλικα δεν θα παρει χαμπαρει ο γερμανος?

----------


## diamadiss

Ακριβώς αγγλικά δεν καταλαβαίνει που το έστειλα.

----------


## leosedf

Καταλαβαίνει αλλά είναι πστράκι. Όπως μια κουφάλα γιατρός όταν ήμουν μικρός.

Δεν ξέρω πως να σου μεταφράσω το κολάρο σωλήνα. Κάποιο λινκ δεν έχεις?
Schlauchschelle ίσως είναι η λέξη.

----------

picdev (03-12-15)

----------


## katmadas

> Καλησπέρα,
> Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος/κάποια να μου μεταφράσει το παρακάτω (και την απάντηση που θα μου σταλεί αφού στείλω το παρακάτω) στα Γερμανικά;
> 
> ------------------------------------
> Γεια σας,
> Θα ήθελα να αγοράσω αυτό το κολαρο-σωλήνα νερού. Ποιο είναι το κόστος με οικονομική αποστολή για Ελλάδα; Ευχαριστώ.
> ------------------------------------




hallo
ich  moechte diese   wasser collar-roehre kaufen. 
Wieviel kostet es mit der niedrigsten versandkosten fur griechenland.
 Dankeschon!

----------

picdev (03-12-15)

----------


## nestoras

> Καλησπέρα,
> Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος/κάποια να μου μεταφράσει το παρακάτω (και την απάντηση που θα μου σταλεί αφού στείλω το παρακάτω) στα Γερμανικά;
> 
> ------------------------------------
> Γεια σας,
> Θα ήθελα να αγοράσω αυτό το κολαρο-σωλήνα νερού. Ποιο είναι το κόστος με οικονομική αποστολή για Ελλάδα; Ευχαριστώ.
> ------------------------------------



*Guten Tag, ich wuerde gerne diese (Wasser)Schlauchklemme kaufen. 
Wie hoch wuerden die Kosten fuer den Standart-Versand nach Griechenland sein? 
Ich bedanke mich im Voraus. 
*

----------


## leosedf

Η μπορείς να πεις:
Hallo Nazi Arschloch!?! Wie gohts?
Machs't du blasen?
Gib mier die Schlauchklemme fuer frei.

 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## diamadiss

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους. Έστειλα το μήνυμα και ελπίζω τώρα να απαντήσει. Μία άλλη φορά σε έναν άλλο είχα στείλει στα αγγλικά το μήνυμα και μου απάντησε στα γερμανικά.

----------


## picdev

Έτσι κάνουν οι πατριώτες εθνικιστές  αυτών των χωρών . εγώ είχα μπει σε τουριστικό μαγαζί στην Ολλανδία , που πουλαγε τουριστικά αναμνηστικά.Και καλόγερος μίλαγε ολλανδικά . του μιλαγα αγγλικά και αυτός απάνταγε  ολλανδικά  ! Καταλάβαινε κανονικά τα αγγλικά αλλά δεν μίλαγε με τίποτα . ουτε καν όταν τον ρώταγες ποσό κάνει αυτο.
Αυτό βέβαια σε ένα μόνο μαγαζί από τα δεκάδες που επισκεφτηκα , σε ολα τα αλλά , κρεοπωλείο , λαϊκή , καφετέριες σουπερμάρκετ , όλοι μίλαγαν αγγλικά και ήταν πολύ εξηπηρετικοι

----------


## johnpats

Καλα και στην ισπανια και ειδικα στην βαρκελωνη δεν μιλανε γρι αγγλικα.θυμαμαι ειχα νοικιασει ενα vw polo και εψαχνα ενα ρημαδιασμενο βενζιναδικο....δεν μπορουσα να συννενοηθω τους ρωτουσα ακομα και με κινήσεις ....ασε που για να κανεις αναστροφη πρεπει να φυγεις απο κολωνακι να φτασεις πετρου ραλλη για να μπορεσεις να γυρισεις....


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilis1

Και εγώ κοντά στην Νάπολη στην Ιταλία ρωτάω το ούφο δημοτικό αστυνομικό που έχει πάρκινγκ στα αγγλικά και δεν καταλάβαινε,μόλις ειπα παρκέτζιο το κατάλαβε.αν μου πείτε ότι θέλει διδακτορικό ο άλλος για να καταλάβει ότι οι δυο λέξεις είναι σχεδόν ίδιες πάω πάσο

----------

